# Net Send MSG Tool



## 23|SIC (9. Mai 2005)

Moin, zusammen.
Bitte nicht zusammenbrechen bei diesem Thread, es soll kein gewöhnlicher Net Send MSGler werden.

Hier geplante dinge.

- Domäne/Arbeitsgruppen abhängig oder Konfigurierbar. (kann auch fester bestand des codes sein). [bereits möglich]
- In der Domäne befindliche PCs, die Online sind, in einer dropdownliste. [bereits möglich]
- Angemeldeter Benutzer hinter dem PC namen bzw anstatt. [Problemlösung gesucht]
- Anstelle des PC namen soll auch/oder der angemeldete Benutzer, der versender der PN,  in der Messagebox stehen die durch net send am ziel PC erstellt. [Problemlösung zur DLL gesucht, dll gesucht die den net send übernimmt]


Bisher habe ich einen normalen Net Send clienten der die vorgegebene Domän behandel kann, aber bei 250 PC würde ich schon gern wissen wer an dem PC angemeldet ist.

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand dabei helfen. würde mich über vorschläge oder gar problemlösung freuen.

Mit freundliche Grüße
SIC


----------



## red_mowl (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Rein programmiermäßig kann ich dir nicht helfen, hab mich noch nicht beschäftigt damit (wäre aber interessant)
weiß nicht ob du IntraSend kennst; ist glaub ich eine (fast) komplette Lösung so wie du sie willst.
Man kann das Netzwerk nach PCs absuchen, Absender ändern (faken) usw...
Den Autor kannst du fragen ob er dir Tipps gibt:

http://littich.gmxhome.de/IntraSend/

red_mowl


----------



## 23|SIC (9. Mai 2005)

is ne geile sache und hat diverse funktion die ich auch benutzen mag, allerdings nicht um zu faken sondern etwas sinvolles draus zu bekommen.
Aber vielen dank für denn link.

ps.: Habe grade mein script gegen ein anderes viel kürzeres getauscht. quelle ist http://www.ostrosoft.com/vb/projects/net_send/index.asp


----------

